# Tabelle erstellen mit Apache JDBC-Util



## cocojack42 (25. Jul 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe ein kleines Problem:

Wenn ich folgende SQL-Statement auf der Datenbank über phpmyadmin ausführe funktioniert er wunderbar:


```
DROP TABLE IF EXISTS `User`; 
CREATE TABLE `User` ( `id` BIGINT NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
 `name` VARCHAR(255),
 `email` VARCHAR(255),
 `message` VARCHAR(255),
 PRIMARY KEY (`id`)) ENGINE=InnoDB;
```

wenn ich jedoch das selbe per statemen.execute(..) mache, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 


```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax;
 check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near
 'CREATE TABLE `User` (
 `id` BIGINT NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
 `name` VARCHAR(255)' at line 2
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	[...]
```

was mache ich falsch?

lg Coco


----------



## cocojack42 (25. Jul 2014)

ok ich habs herausgefunden, man darf nicht zwei sql statements auf einmal im ..execute ausführen.


----------

